# bad gumby hash?



## loolagigi (Dec 22, 2009)

i did everything it said.....why so green?  will it be good?  can i fix it?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 22, 2009)

That is the way BHO looked when I did it . After it sat a day or 2 it turned almost black.


----------



## umbra (Dec 22, 2009)

yes let dry


----------



## loolagigi (Dec 22, 2009)

itll change?  i was thinking of running it through something. not sure though. hmmm?


----------



## loolagigi (Dec 22, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> That is the way BHO looked when I did it . After it sat a day or 2 it turned almost black.


how was it? did it taste like hash?  or green?  and was it as green as this?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 22, 2009)

I was not very pleased with it. The buzz was good I just did not like the taste. I would say the color was about the same.


----------



## umbra (Dec 22, 2009)

too much leaf


----------



## loolagigi (Dec 22, 2009)

yeah well how can i fix it?


----------



## loolagigi (Dec 22, 2009)

i have coffee filters


----------



## loolagigi (Dec 22, 2009)

i have a keif box, can i plave the green stuff on the screen and slowely run water through it while aggitating into a mason jar?  will that work?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 22, 2009)

Check out the Getto Hash thread


----------



## loolagigi (Dec 22, 2009)

i have a keif box, can i plave the green stuff on the screen and slowely run water through it while aggitating into a mason jar?  will that work?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 22, 2009)

IMO No you need to stir every hard with ice and water to break off all the trichs then screeen it


----------



## loolagigi (Dec 22, 2009)

im making budder ill never do gumby again. keif only. lesson learned.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 22, 2009)

That's the same way I feel


----------



## loolagigi (Dec 22, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> That's the same way I feel


i took some of my bud and put it in my keif box. not much fell through. maybe its the strain. ill have to get a better strain next time. this was bagseed.  maybe i can get hash plant?  sad day, was looking foward to making hash when this grow was done. guess ill just smoke the bud wich is fine.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 23, 2009)

Have you considered getting some bubble bags?


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

Thats what i was thinking goddess. Maybe run it through a cheesecloth?


----------

